# Gentoo-sources won't compile on amd64

## cld71

This has been happening for about two weeks now.

And have been testing all scenarios from using a different kernel .config, compiling the kernel manually, even tried compiling the same kernel with the same .config file, to creating a virtual machine to simulate my system, and both machines still don't compile the kernel.

Here is my emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.10.39 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r1, 3.1.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.1-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 Dec 2011 05:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n --keep-going y -j 2"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac acl acpi addns ads alsa amd64 apache2 apcupsd aperfmperf apic apng arat arch_perfmon audacious avx bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bts bzip2 cairo cdda cdr clflush cli cmov consolekit constant_tsc cracklib crypt cups curl cx16 cx8 cxx dbus de derby device-mapper dhcpcd directfb dmx dri ds_cpl dtes64 dts dvd dvdr emboss encode epb ept est eve exif fam fat fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flexpriority fltk fluidsynth fortran fpu fxsr gcj gdbm gdu gif gnome gpm gtk gtk3 hddtemp ht iconv icu ida iostats ipv6 jack java java6 javascript jce joystick jpeg kdrive keychain lahf_lm lame lcms ldap libkms libnotify lm mad maps mca mce midi minizip mmx mng moc modules monitor mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg msr mtrr mudflap multilib ncurses nls nonstop_tsc nopl nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ntfs nx ogg opengl openmp pae pam pango pat pbe pclmulqdq pcre pdcm pdf pebs pge pkcs11 pln png pni policykit popcnt ppds pppd pse pse36 pts python qt3support qt4 rdesktop-vrdp rdtscp readline remote rep_good resolvconf sdk sdl sep server session sip smartcard smbclient smbsharemodes smbtav2 spell sqlite ss sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssl ssse3 startup-notification stk svg swat symlink syscall sysfs tcpd theora tiff tm tm2 tpr_shadow truetype tsc udev unicode usb utils v4l v4l2 vala vboxwebsrv vme vmx vnc vnmi vorbis vpid wav wifi winbind x264 x2apic xcb xinerama xml xmms2 xorg xsave xsaveopt xtopology xtpr xulrunner xv xvfb xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick synapticsn vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident v4l vesa via vmware nvidia virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

I am using a x86_64 to build everything.

Mostly used genkernel to compile the kernel and it all ways dies at the same point.

Here is the output:

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --menuconfig --postclear --bootloader=grub all

* Linux Kernel 3.1.4-gentoo for x86_64...

* kernel: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.1.4-gentoo

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2011-12-07--00-51-04.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘header_print_comment’:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:551:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘kconfig_print_comment’:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:467:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 3.1.4-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 3.1.4-gentoo modules...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.1.4-gentoo

* e2fsprogs: >> Configuring...

* e2fsprogs: >> Compiling...

* blkid: >> Copying to cache...

* busybox: >> Applying patches...

*           - 1.18.1-mdstart.diff

*           - 1.18.1-openvt.diff

*           - busybox-1.7.4-signal-hack.patch

* busybox: >> Configuring...

* busybox: >> Compiling...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘header_print_comment’:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:551:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘kconfig_print_comment’:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:467:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      kernel/sched_clock.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event.o

  CC      kernel/cred.o

  CC      kernel/async.o

kernel/async.c: In function ‘async_synchronize_cookie_domain’:

kernel/async.c:272:10: warning: ‘starttime.tv64’ may be used uninitialized in this function

kernel/async.c: In function ‘async_run_entry_fn’:

kernel/async.c:123:10: warning: ‘calltime.tv64’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  fs/nls/nls_koi8-ru.o

  CC [M]  drivers/block/floppy.o

  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/alloc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/block/cpqarray.o

drivers/block/cpqarray.c: In function ‘do_ida_request’:

drivers/block/cpqarray.c:969:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

  CC [M]  drivers/block/cciss.o

drivers/block/cciss.c: In function ‘dev_show_unique_id’:

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[0]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[1]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[2]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[3]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[4]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[5]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[6]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[7]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[8]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[9]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[10]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[11]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[12]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[13]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[14]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/block/cciss.c:645:7: warning: ‘sn[15]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/aops.o

  CC [M]  drivers/block/DAC960.o

drivers/block/DAC960.c: In function ‘DAC960_V2_ProcessCompletedCommand’:

drivers/block/DAC960.c:5095:30: warning: comparison between ‘DAC960_V2_IOCTL_Opcode_T’ and ‘enum <anonymous>’

  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/blockcheck.o

drivers/block/DAC960.c: In function ‘DAC960_V1_EnableMemoryMailboxInterface’:

/usr/src/linux-3.1.4-gentoo/arch/x86/include/asm/io.h:61:1: warning: ‘CommandMailbox.Bytes[12]’ may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/locks.o

  CC [M]  drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.o

  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/mmap.o

  CC [M]  fs/ocfs2/namei.o

drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.c: In function ‘send_panic_events’:

drivers/char/ipmi/ipmi_msghandler.c:4423:1: warning: the frame size of 1104 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

--

  CC [M]  sound/pci/echoaudio/indigo.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-uevent.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm.o

  CC [M]  sound/pci/echoaudio/indigodj.o

drivers/md/dm.c: In function ‘split_bvec’:

drivers/md/dm.c:1061:3: warning: statement with no effect

drivers/md/dm.c: In function ‘clone_bio’:

drivers/md/dm.c:1088:3: warning: statement with no effect

  CC [M]  sound/pci/echoaudio/indigodjx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/md/dm-table.o

drivers/md/dm-table.c: In function ‘dm_table_set_integrity’:

drivers/md/dm-table.c:1242:3: warning: statement with no effect

--

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/media/video/gspca/nw80x.o

In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:0:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru’:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936:10: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:975:1: warning: the frame size of 1312 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru32.clone.2’:

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:739:1: warning: the frame size of 1312 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

--

  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/transport.o

  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/rpc_rdma.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/bnx2x/bnx2x_link.o

  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.o

net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.c: In function ‘rpcrdma_register_default_external’:

net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.c:1767:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/mlx4/en_rx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/pcmcia/fmvj18x_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/mlx4/en_ethtool.o

drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.c: In function ‘nmclan_config’:

drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.c:628:3: warning: ‘pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq’ is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201)

--

  LD [M]  drivers/net/phy/libphy.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/qlcnic/qlcnic_hw.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/qlcnic/qlcnic_main.o

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:72:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx_dump.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/vxge/vxge-main.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx_scb.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/aic94xx/aic94xx_dev.o

drivers/net/vxge/vxge-main.c: In function ‘vxge_tx_msix_handle’:

drivers/net/vxge/vxge-main.c:2242:1: warning: the frame size of 1040 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

drivers/net/vxge/vxge-main.c: In function ‘vxge_poll_inta’:

drivers/net/vxge/vxge-main.c:1870:1: warning: the frame size of 1072 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_discover.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_expander.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ar9003_paprd.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_scsi_host.o

drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_scsi_host.c: In function ‘sas_scsi_task_done’:

drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_scsi_host.c:116:3: warning: case value ‘2’ not in enumerated type ‘enum exec_status’

--

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/b43/main.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_task.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_ata.o

drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_ata.c: In function ‘sas_to_ata_err’:

drivers/scsi/libsas/sas_ata.c:80:3: warning: case value ‘2’ not in enumerated type ‘enum exec_status’

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_plx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_config.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_pci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_scsih.o

drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_scsih.c: In function ‘_scsih_sas_broadcast_primative_event’:

drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_scsih.c:5595:40: warning: unused variable ‘event_data’

--

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_init.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.o

drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c: In function ‘mvs_task_prep’:

drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c:828:2: warning: case value ‘5’ not in enumerated type ‘enum sas_protocol’

drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c: In function ‘mvs_update_phyinfo’:

drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c:1187:34: warning: comparison between ‘enum sas_device_type’ and ‘enum sas_dev_type’

drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c:1190:39: warning: comparison between ‘enum sas_device_type’ and ‘enum sas_dev_type’

drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c: In function ‘mvs_slot_err’:

drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c:1836:2: warning: case value ‘5’ not in enumerated type ‘enum sas_protocol’

drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c: In function ‘mvs_slot_complete’:

drivers/scsi/mvsas/mv_sas.c:1939:2: warning: case value ‘5’ not in enumerated type ‘enum sas_protocol’

--

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_cs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_init.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_rx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_sas.o

drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_sas.c: In function ‘pm8001_task_exec’:

drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_sas.c:467:3: warning: case value ‘5’ not in enumerated type ‘enum sas_protocol’

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_ctl.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_geo.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_hwi.o

drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_hwi.c: In function ‘hw_event_sas_phy_up’:

drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_hwi.c:2931:32: warning: comparison between ‘enum sas_device_type’ and ‘enum sas_dev_type’

drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_hwi.c:2933:37: warning: comparison between ‘enum sas_device_type’ and ‘enum sas_dev_type’

--

  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192e/r8192_pm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/sa2400.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180/max2820.o

drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.c: In function ‘RxReorderIndicatePacket’:

drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.c:770:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

--

  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/ieee80211_wx.o

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187/rtl8187.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/base.o

  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o

drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.c: In function ‘store_debug_level’:

drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.c:253:22: warning: comparison of distinct pointer types lacks a cast

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/cam.o

  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/rtl819x_HTProc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/core.o

  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/rtl819x_TSProc.o

drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/rtl819x_TSProc.c: In function ‘RxPktPendingTimeout’:

drivers/staging/rtl8192e/ieee80211/rtl819x_TSProc.c:94:1: warning: the frame size of 1040 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

--

  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192ce/led.o

  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192ce/phy.o

drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.c: In function ‘RxReorderIndicatePacket’:

drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.c:773:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

--

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/sw.o

  CC [M]  drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/rtl819x_TSProc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/table.o

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192cu/trx.o

drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/rtl819x_TSProc.c: In function ‘RxPktPendingTimeout’:

drivers/staging/rtl8192u/ieee80211/rtl819x_TSProc.c:94:1: warning: the frame size of 1040 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes

--

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

--

checking size of int... 4

checking size of long... 8

checking size of long long... 8

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

asm_types.c: In function 'main':

asm_types.c:16:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:25:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:34:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:43:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:53:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:62:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:72:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

asm_types.c:81:10: warning: format '%d' expects type 'int', but argument 2 has type 'long unsigned int'

--

   CC probe.c

   CC read.c

   CC resolve.c

   CC save.c

save.c: In function ‘blkid_flush_cache’:

save.c:146:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘link’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

   CC logdump.c

   CC htree.c

   CC unused.c

   LD debugfs

../lib/libss.a(get_readline.o): In function `ss_get_readline':

/var/tmp/genkernel/8809.8650.32270.24069/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/ss/get_readline.c:69: warning: Using 'dlopen' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_group':

/var/tmp/genkernel/8809.8650.32270.24069/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:43: warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_user':

/var/tmp/genkernel/8809.8650.32270.24069/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:31: warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

--

   CC badblocks.c

   LD badblocks

   CC tune2fs.c

   LD tune2fs

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_group':

/var/tmp/genkernel/8809.8650.32270.24069/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:43: warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

tune2fs.o: In function `parse_tune2fs_options':

/var/tmp/genkernel/8809.8650.32270.24069/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/misc/tune2fs.c:693: warning: Using 'getgrnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

/var/tmp/genkernel/8809.8650.32270.24069/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/misc/tune2fs.c:819: warning: Using 'getpwnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_user':

/var/tmp/genkernel/8809.8650.32270.24069/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:31: warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

   CC dumpe2fs.c

   LD dumpe2fs

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_group':

/var/tmp/genkernel/8809.8650.32270.24069/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:43: warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

../lib/libe2p.a(ls.o): In function `print_user':

/var/tmp/genkernel/8809.8650.32270.24069/e2fsprogs-1.41.14/lib/e2p/ls.c:31: warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

--

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  GEN     include/applets.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

scripts/basic/split-include.c: In function ‘main’:

scripts/basic/split-include.c:134:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  GEN     miscutils/Kbuild

  GEN     miscutils/Config.in

  GEN     applets/Kbuild

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_choice’:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:359:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_askvalue’:

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:104:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘show_textbox’:

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:836:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c: In function ‘exec_conf’:

scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:470:6: warning: ignoring return value of ‘pipe’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘expr_print_file_helper’:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1083:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c: In function ‘conf_write’:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:492:13: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:494:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o Config.in

.config:15:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NITPICK

.config:25:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol GETOPT_LONG

.config:43:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_FULL_LIBBUSYBOX

.config:46:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BUILD_AT_ONCE

.config:76:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_EDITING_FANCY_KEYS

.config:101:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_GUNZIP_UNCOMPRESS

.config:105:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_RPM_BZ2

.config:108:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_TAR_BZIP2

.config:109:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_TAR_LZMA

.config:111:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_TAR_GZIP

.config:112:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_TAR_COMPRESS

.config:125:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_UNARCHIVE_TAPE

.config:126:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_DEB_TAR_GZ

.config:127:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_DEB_TAR_BZ2

.config:128:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_DEB_TAR_LZMA

.config:291:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_AWK_MATH

.config:294:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_DIFF_BINARY

.config:296:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_DIFF_MINIMAL

.config:353:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DEBUG_INIT

.config:413:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_MODPROBE_MULTIPLE_OPTIONS

.config:414:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_MODPROBE_FANCY_ALIAS

.config:421:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_2_6_MODULES

.config:422:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_QUERY_MODULE_INTERFACE

.config:454:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol MDADM

.config:461:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_MKSWAP_V0

.config:491:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DEBUG_CROND_OPTION

.config:506:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_LESS_FLAGCS

.config:549:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_HTTPD_RELOAD_CONFIG_SIGHUP

.config:553:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_HTTPD_CONFIG_WITH_MIME_TYPES

.config:618:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DEBUG_TFTP

.config:623:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol APP_UDHCPD

.config:624:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol APP_DHCPRELAY

.config:625:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol APP_DUMPLEASES

.config:627:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol APP_UDHCPC

.config:628:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_UDHCP_DEBUG

.config:629:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_RFC3397

.config:665:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_SH_IS_LASH

.config:666:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FEATURE_SH_IS_MSH

.config:674:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_READ_NCHARS

.config:675:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_READ_TIMEOUT

.config:677:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_MATH_SUPPORT

.config:678:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ASH_MATH_SUPPORT_64

.config:694:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol LASH

--

Force NOMMU build (NOMMU) [N/y/?] (NEW) Build with Large File Support (for accessing files > 2 GB) (LFS) [Y/n/?] y

Cross Compiler prefix (CROSS_COMPILER_PREFIX) [] (NEW) Additional CFLAGS (EXTRA_CFLAGS) [] (NEW) *

* Debugging Options

*

Build BusyBox with extra Debugging symbols (DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Abort compilation on any warning (WERROR) [N/y/?] n

--

  History size (FEATURE_EDITING_HISTORY) [15] 15

  History saving (FEATURE_EDITING_SAVEHISTORY) [N/y/?] n

  Tab completion (FEATURE_TAB_COMPLETION) [Y/n/?] y

    Username completion (FEATURE_USERNAME_COMPLETION) [N/y/?] n

  Fancy shell prompts (FEATURE_EDITING_FANCY_PROMPT) [N/y/?] n

  Query cursor position from terminal (FEATURE_EDITING_ASK_TERMINAL) [N/y/?] (NEW) Non-POSIX, but safer, copying to special nodes (FEATURE_NON_POSIX_CP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Give more precise messages when copy fails (cp, mv etc) (FEATURE_VERBOSE_CP_MESSAGE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Copy buffer size, in kilobytes (FEATURE_COPYBUF_KB) [4] (NEW) Use clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC) syscall (MONOTONIC_SYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

Use ioctl names rather than hex values in error messages (IOCTL_HEX2STR_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

--

Ext filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_EXT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) btrfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_BTRFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Reiser filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_REISERFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) fat filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_FAT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) hfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_HFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) jfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_JFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) xfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_XFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) ntfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_NTFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) iso9660 filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_ISO9660) [Y/n/?] (NEW) udf filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_UDF) [Y/n/?] (NEW) luks filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_LUKS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) linux swap filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_LINUXSWAP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) cramfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_CRAMFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) romfs filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_ROMFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) sysv filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_SYSV) [Y/n/?] (NEW) ocfs2 filesystem (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_OCFS2) [Y/n/?] (NEW) linuxraid (FEATURE_VOLUMEID_LINUXRAID) [Y/n/?] (NEW) *

* Miscellaneous Utilities

*

conspy (CONSPY) [N/y/?] (NEW) nandwrite (NANDWRITE) [N/y/?] (NEW) nanddump (NANDDUMP) [N/y/?] (NEW) ubiattach (UBIATTACH) [N/y/?] (NEW) ubidetach (UBIDETACH) [N/y/?] (NEW) adjtimex (ADJTIMEX) [N/y/?] n

bbconfig (BBCONFIG) [N/y/?] n

beep (BEEP) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   default frequency (FEATURE_BEEP_FREQ) [4000] (NEW)   default length (FEATURE_BEEP_LENGTH_MS) [30] (NEW) chat (CHAT) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Enable NOFAIL expect strings (FEATURE_CHAT_NOFAIL) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Force STDIN to be a TTY (FEATURE_CHAT_TTY_HIFI) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Enable implicit Carriage Return (FEATURE_CHAT_IMPLICIT_CR) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Swallow options (FEATURE_CHAT_SWALLOW_OPTS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Support weird SEND escapes (FEATURE_CHAT_SEND_ESCAPES) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Support variable-length ABORT conditions (FEATURE_CHAT_VAR_ABORT_LEN) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Support revoking of ABORT conditions (FEATURE_CHAT_CLR_ABORT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) chrt (CHRT) [N/y/?] n

--

* busybox: >> Compiling...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as"  

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

applets/usage.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/usage.c:52:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

  HOSTCC  applets/applet_tables

applets/applet_tables.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/applet_tables.c:138:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  GEN     include/applet_tables.h

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  HOSTCC  applets/usage_pod

  CC      applets/applets.o

applets/usage_pod.c: In function ‘main’:

applets/usage_pod.c:74:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  LD      archival/libarchive/built-in.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_align.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.o

  CC      archival/bzip2.o

archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c: In function ‘data_extract_all’:

archival/libarchive/data_extract_all.c:176:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      archival/libarchive/find_list_entry.o

  CC      console-tools/clear.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.o

  CC      console-tools/dumpkmap.o

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c: In function ‘get_header_tar’:

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:202:3: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

archival/libarchive/get_header_tar.c:253:34: warning: array subscript is above array bounds

console-tools/dumpkmap.c: In function ‘dumpkmap_main’:

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:42:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:51:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/dumpkmap.c:64:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      console-tools/kbd_mode.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_gz.o

  CC      console-tools/loadfont.o

  CC      archival/libarchive/get_header_tar_lzma.o

console-tools/loadfont.c: In function ‘setfont_main’:

console-tools/loadfont.c:384:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

console-tools/loadfont.c:402:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chdir’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  AR      e2fsprogs/lib.a

  CC      coreutils/du.o

  LD      editors/built-in.o

  CC      editors/sed.o

editors/sed.c: In function ‘sed_main’:

editors/sed.c:1381:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      coreutils/md5_sha1_sum.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  CC      init/bootchartd.o

  CC      coreutils/mkdir.o

init/bootchartd.c: In function ‘finalize’:

init/bootchartd.c:310:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      coreutils/yes.o

  CC      libbb/create_icmp_socket.o

  AR      coreutils/lib.a

  CC      libbb/default_error_retval.o

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c: In function ‘create_icmp_socket’:

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:28:4: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/create_icmp_socket.c:29:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      libbb/dump.o

  AR      libpwdgrp/lib.a

  LD      loginutils/built-in.o

  CC      loginutils/chpasswd.o

libbb/dump.c: In function ‘display’:

libbb/dump.c:616:8: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/dump.c:666:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

loginutils/chpasswd.c: In function ‘chpasswd_main’:

loginutils/chpasswd.c:29:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      libbb/execable.o

  LD      mailutils/built-in.o

  CC      mailutils/mail.o

  CC      libbb/fclose_nonstdin.o

mailutils/mail.c: In function ‘encode_base64’:

mailutils/mail.c:156:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      mailutils/mime.o

  CC      libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.o

mailutils/mime.c: In function ‘makemime_main’:

mailutils/mime.c:133:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘freopen’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c: In function ‘fflush_stdout_and_exit’:

libbb/fflush_stdout_and_exit.c:19:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      miscutils/makedevs.o

  CC      libbb/get_volsize.o

  CC      miscutils/man.o

  CC      libbb/getopt32.o

miscutils/man.c: In function ‘run_pipe’:

miscutils/man.c:115:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘system’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      miscutils/microcom.o

miscutils/microcom.c: In function ‘microcom_main’:

miscutils/microcom.c:141:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      networking/brctl.o

  CC      libbb/kernel_version.o

  CC      networking/ftpd.o

  CC      libbb/last_char_is.o

networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘ftpd_main’:

networking/ftpd.c:1167:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chroot’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/ftpd.c: In function ‘popen_ls’:

networking/ftpd.c:656:6: warning: ignoring return value of ‘dup’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      libbb/make_directory.o

  CC      libbb/makedev.o

  CC      networking/interface.o

  CC      libbb/match_fstype.o

networking/interface.c: In function ‘if_readlist_proc’:

networking/interface.c:573:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

networking/interface.c:574:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      libbb/messages.o

  CC      libbb/mode_string.o

  CC      networking/nbd-client.o

  CC      libbb/mtab.o

networking/nbd-client.c: In function ‘nbdclient_main’:

networking/nbd-client.c:133:10: warning: ignoring return value of ‘daemon’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC      networking/ntpd.o

  CC      libbb/obscure.o

networking/ntpd.c: In function ‘ntp_init’:

networking/ntpd.c:1888:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  AR      networking/lib.a

  CC      libbb/procps.o

  LD      networking/libiproute/built-in.o

  AR      networking/libiproute/lib.a

  CC      libbb/progress.o

libbb/procps.c:157:13: warning: ‘fast_strtol_10’ defined but not used

  LD      networking/udhcp/built-in.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/arpping.o

  CC      libbb/ptr_to_globals.o

networking/udhcp/arpping.c: In function ‘arpping’:

networking/udhcp/arpping.c:53:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      networking/udhcp/dhcpd.o

  CC      libbb/read_key.o

  CC      libbb/read_printf.o

  CC      networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.o

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c: In function ‘xid_add’:

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:44:15: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:45:2: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c: In function ‘xid_expire’:

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:52:26: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:53:27: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c: In function ‘xid_find’:

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:70:26: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c: In function ‘xid_del’:

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:82:26: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

networking/udhcp/dhcprelay.c:83:27: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

--

  CC      printutils/lpd.o

  CC      libbb/skip_whitespace.o

  CC      printutils/lpr.o

  CC      libbb/speed_table.o

printutils/lpr.c: In function ‘lpqr_main’:

printutils/lpr.c:233:8: warning: ignoring return value of ‘write’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      libbb/strrstr.o

  CC      libbb/time.o

  LD      procps/built-in.o

  CC      procps/free.o

procps/free.c: In function ‘scale’:

procps/free.c:29:34: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

procps/free.c: In function ‘free_main’:

procps/free.c:65:2: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

--

  CC      libbb/udp_io.o

  CC      procps/mpstat.o

  CC      libbb/unicode.o

  CC      libbb/update_passwd.o

libbb/update_passwd.c: In function ‘update_passwd’:

libbb/update_passwd.c:138:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fchown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      procps/ps.o

  CC      libbb/warn_ignoring_args.o

  CC      procps/smemcap.o

  CC      libbb/wfopen.o

libbb/wfopen.c: In function ‘xfdopen_helper’:

libbb/wfopen.c:46:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  AR      selinux/lib.a

  LD      shell/built-in.o

  CC      shell/ash.o

  CC      libbb/xfuncs_printf.o

shell/ash.c: In function ‘sprint_status’:

shell/ash.c:3883:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘malloc_or_warn’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:40:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xmalloc’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:49:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xrealloc’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:60:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xstrdup’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:84:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xasprintf’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:302:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘xsetenv’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:309:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c: In function ‘generate_uuid’:

libbb/xfuncs_printf.c:592:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘read’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      util-linux/hexdump.o

  CC      util-linux/losetup.o

  CC      util-linux/lspci.o

  CC      util-linux/lsusb.o

  CC      util-linux/mdStart.o

util-linux/mdStart.c:30:1: warning: no previous prototype for ‘mdstart_main’

util-linux/mdStart.c: In function ‘mdstart_main’:

util-linux/mdStart.c:36:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘bb_show_usage’

util-linux/mdStart.c:41:3: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘sscanf’

util-linux/mdStart.c:41:6: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘sscanf’

util-linux/mdStart.c:48:4: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘close’

util-linux/mdStart.c:51:4: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘printf’

util-linux/mdStart.c:51:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’

  CC      util-linux/mdev.o

  CC      shell/shell_common.o

util-linux/mdev.c: In function ‘make_device’:

util-linux/mdev.c:359:13: warning: ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c:362:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘chown’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

util-linux/mdev.c:366:14: warning: ignoring return value of ‘symlink’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/btrfs.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/cramfs.o

  CC      util-linux/mount.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/ext.o

util-linux/mount.c: In function ‘mount_it_now’:

util-linux/mount.c:487:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

util-linux/mount.c: In function ‘singlemount’:

util-linux/mount.c:1692:6: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

util-linux/mount.c: In function ‘mount_main’:

util-linux/mount.c:1876:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

util-linux/mount.c:1893:3: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

util-linux/mount.c:1956:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

util-linux/mount.c:2036:5: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

--

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/volume_id.o

  CC      util-linux/volume_id/xfs.o

  AR      util-linux/volume_id/lib.a

  LINK    busybox_unstripped

Trying libraries: crypt m

Failed: -Wl,--start-group -lcrypt -lm -Wl,--end-group

Output of:

gcc -Wall -Wshadow -Wwrite-strings -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wunused -Wunused-parameter -Wunused-function -Wunused-value -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wold-style-definition -fno-builtin-strlen -finline-limit=0 -fomit-frame-pointer -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fno-guess-branch-probability -funsigned-char -static-libgcc -falign-functions=1 -falign-jumps=1 -falign-labels=1 -falign-loops=1 -Os -static -o busybox_unstripped -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--sort-section,alignment -Wl,--start-group applets/built-in.o archival/lib.a archival/libarchive/lib.a console-tools/lib.a coreutils/lib.a coreutils/libcoreutils/lib.a debianutils/lib.a e2fsprogs/lib.a editors/lib.a findutils/lib.a init/lib.a libbb/lib.a libpwdgrp/lib.a loginutils/lib.a mailutils/lib.a miscutils/lib.a modutils/lib.a networking/lib.a networking/libiproute/lib.a networking/udhcp/lib.a printutils/lib.a procps/lib.a runit/lib.a selinux/lib.a shell/lib.a sysklogd/lib.a util-linux/lib.a util-linux/volume_id/lib.a archival/built-in.o archival/libarchive/built-in.o console-tools/built-in.o coreutils/built-in.o coreutils/libcoreutils/built-in.o debianutils/built-in.o e2fsprogs/built-in.o editors/built-in.o findutils/built-in.o init/built-in.o libbb/built-in.o libpwdgrp/built-in.o loginutils/built-in.o mailutils/built-in.o miscutils/built-in.o modutils/built-in.o networking/built-in.o networking/libiproute/built-in.o networking/udhcp/built-in.o printutils/built-in.o procps/built-in.o runit/built-in.o selinux/built-in.o shell/built-in.o sysklogd/built-in.o util-linux/built-in.o util-linux/volume_id/built-in.o -Wl,--end-group -Wl,--start-group -lcrypt -lm -Wl,--end-group

==========

coreutils/lib.a(id.o): In function `get_groups':

id.c:(.text.get_groups+0xa): warning: Using 'getgrouplist' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(bb_pwd.o): In function `xgetgrgid':

bb_pwd.c:(.text.xgetgrgid+0x4): warning: Using 'getgrgid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

archival/libarchive/lib.a(data_extract_all.o): In function `data_extract_all':

data_extract_all.c:(.text.data_extract_all+0x307): warning: Using 'getgrnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

shell/lib.a(ash.o): In function `argstr':

ash.c:(.text.argstr+0xf0): warning: Using 'getpwnam' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(bb_pwd.o): In function `xgetpwuid':

bb_pwd.c:(.text.xgetpwuid+0x4): warning: Using 'getpwuid' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(xconnect.o): In function `str2sockaddr':

xconnect.c:(.text.str2sockaddr+0x100): warning: Using 'getaddrinfo' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(inet_common.o): In function `INET_rresolve':

inet_common.c:(.text.INET_rresolve+0xbd): warning: Using 'gethostbyaddr' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

util-linux/lib.a(mount.o): In function `nfsmount':

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0xd8): warning: Using 'gethostbyname' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

libbb/lib.a(xconnect.o): In function `bb_lookup_port':

xconnect.c:(.text.bb_lookup_port+0x41): warning: Using 'getservbyname' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking

--

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0xa9a): undefined reference to `clnt_sperror'

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0xac1): undefined reference to `clnt_sperror'

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0xc79): undefined reference to `bindresvport'

mount.c:(.text.nfsmount+0xcc5): undefined reference to `pmap_getport'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [busybox_unstripped] Error 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.20

* Running with options: --menuconfig --postclear --bootloader=grub all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "all" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

* RUNNING FINAL CACHE/TMP CLEANUP

* CACHE_DIR: /var/cache/genkernel

* Clearing cache dir contents from /var/cache/genkernel

*     >> removing /var/cache/genkernel/blkid-1.41.14-x86_64.bz2

* TMPDIR: /var/tmp/genkernel

* Removing tmp dir contents

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

```

Thanks

----------

## palmer

It seems that you're using an unstable glibc (2.13 is stable on my amd64 box), and the errors you're getting say there is a problem with the glibc version.  Have you tried using a stable version of glibc?

----------

## cld71

Tried to down grade glibc and it said this:

```
# emerge -1 =sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 1.79, 2.16, 2.82

 * Package:    sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib nls userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * Sanity check to keep you from breaking your system:

 *  Downgrading glibc is not supported and a sure way to destruction

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4 failed (setup phase):

 *   aborting to save your system
```

Is there anyway to by pass this?

And will downgrading glibc break my system?

Thanks

----------

## ppurka

 *cld71 wrote:*   

> Tried to down grade glibc and it said this:
> 
> ```
> # emerge -1 =sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4
> 
> ...

 It is not recommended to downgrade glibc. Try doing other workarounds. If you really have to downgrade, then search the forums for some guide for downgrading glibc.

----------

## Hu

That is not a kernel compilation failure.  That is a busybox compilation failure, which has been reported elsewhere.  You may be able to work around it by disabling busybox NFS support.

----------

## cld71

Changed file /usr/share/genkernel/defaults/busy-config with.

```
CONFIG_FEATURE_MOUNT_NFS=n
```

That worked!!!

Thanks.

-nfs for genkernel was taken out.

Although I did lose my Gentoo virtualbox machne   :Sad:  .

----------

